# Calculating/Analysis Delta of Options



## rjfleckn (17 January 2009)

Hi, 

I'm newish to Options trading. I'm currently using NAB Online Trading and have been trading some naked puts and covered calls to generate a litte extra income. I'm looking to start trading a few spreads. 

Does anyone out there know how I can (simply) calculate the delta on an option? I've been trying to find platforms or sites that calulate or display the greeks for you when displaying all the other options prices/details, but can't find anything. Surely there must be somewhere that I can look at an option price, which also displays the current delta on that option?? If not, whats an easy calc to figure it out myself? Any help would be much appreciated. 

cheers, 

Dick


----------



## wayneL (17 January 2009)

You can use Hoadley's strategy modeller,

http://hoadley.net/options/strategymodel.htm

Instructions on the site.

Or someone may have a link


----------

